# Newby



## Barry b (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi all just been put on metformin for the next month by the doctor until I see the diabetes nurse.
My first test was 62 but forgot to ask what the second test was, I only have to take one tablet at the moment.
The next month is going to drag.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2018)

Barry b said:


> Hi all just been put on metformin for the next month by the doctor until I see the diabetes nurse.
> My first test was 62 but forgot to ask what the second test was, I only have to take one tablet at the moment.
> The next month is going to drag.


Hi Barry, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis  How did it come about? It's never great to get diagnosed with diabetes, but the good news is that it can be managed successfully with the right knowledge and a bit of application  I'd suggest having a read of Maggie Davey's letter, which should help put you in the picture  Also, it's worth getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which is a very good and positive guide to help you through these early months. Take your time to absorb the information andif there is anything you are unsure of or have concerns about, please ask away and we will do our best to help you out


----------



## CathyB (Apr 18, 2018)

Welcome Barry, you will get loads of support and information here so you are not alone.  I’m only a month in and also on Metformin 2 tabs twice a day, I’ve not had any problems with it to be honest.  Cut out the carbs and sugars and been walking regularly. Got those pesky numbers down within normal range now


----------



## Barry b (Apr 19, 2018)

Thank you for the warm welcome, they found it on the annual blood test as I have high blood pressure and a family history of strokes.

Northerner will look for the book and have a read of the post.

I have started cutting down on the carbs and the sugar.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 19, 2018)

Barry b said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, they found it on the annual blood test as I have high blood pressure and a family history of strokes.
> 
> Northerner will look for the book and have a read of the post.
> 
> I have started cutting down on the carbs and the sugar.



Great stuff Barry! Good for you for wanting to start getting to grips with this from the off, and brilliant that you have connected with the forum. There are (literally) centuries of varied and experienced diabetes knowledge here. Ask any questions you have - nothing will be though of as 'too obvious' or silly - we've all been where you are and know how bewildering and confusing it can be in the early weeks and months.


----------



## Graham Follett (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi fellow newby. C
I'm 4 months into 56032 and have to admit to disobeying docs and nurse's orders by refusing to take metformin. Side effects out me off so I'm trying to manage things by diet (5:2 works for me) and fitness - bike riding and local gum. Going well so far so don't be disheartened and pleas e take more of fellow forum users. They all want to help. It's a great place
Graham


----------



## Ljc (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Barry, welcome
Please feel free to ask any questions you have about Diabetes , we’ll do our best to help.
How are you getting on with Metformin, any digestive problems ?

Basically Diabetes is a condition that we manage ourselves, with a little input by the nhs.
By coming here you will get info from people who live Day in day out with this condition and we freely share what works for us and lots of support too.

I don’t know how much you know about Diabetes so apologies if you already know this
It’s not all about sugar, sugar is a carbohydrate and it’s the fast acting carbohydrates that our body cannot handle  too we’ll.
initially try cutting down on the fast acting carbohydrates
Ie, potatoes esp mashed, rice, pasta, bread esp white and things made with white flour, breakfast cereals,grapes and fruit juice though healthy is full of sugar ,we often have trouble with fruit , berries are often tolerated better.
Till you find suitable substitutes fill up on veg that grows above ground.

Just to give you a little idea.
The good news is, we usually have no problems with protein or good fats.
Meat including high meat content sausages and burgers,cheese, eggs, butter, cream, you don’t need to ditch your frying pan, mushrooms
Honestly their is loads more .

Have a read of these threads.
Take your time with this one as their is lots to read
useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.
I suggest you start with , Maggie Daveys letter, Jennifer’s advise,
Test review adjust by Alan S
Then read the rest of the T2 section.

Have a look at what we eat, pay more attention to T2 posts.
what-did-you-eat-yesterday.

Some of our member put their own low carbohydrate creations
In the recipes. Thread

I hope you find the above helpful


----------



## Barry b (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi guys it's my second day with the tablets and so for no problems, I bought the book called carbs  & cals that has been very helpful, bread has been dropped as well as all the other high carb foods.
I feel a lot better in myself  and seem to have more energy and the weight is going down.
Thanks for all the help and will start reading all the suggestions.


----------



## Slippylizard (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Barry. Being a recent newby recently I can say you can learn a whole load from the guys on here. I've gone low carb and have increased exercise. My figures have dropped quickly and I'm losing weight. I feel so much better already and I know I have so much to learn yet. Give yourself time.


----------



## Flakie (Apr 19, 2018)

Like Graham I refused Metformin and reduced my hba results from 73 to 40 in six months. It can be done.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 20, 2018)

Barry b said:


> Hi guys it's my second day with the tablets and so for no problems, I bought the book called carbs  & cals that has been very helpful, bread has been dropped as well as all the other high carb foods.
> I feel a lot better in myself  and seem to have more energy and the weight is going down.
> Thanks for all the help and will start reading all the suggestions.


It’s good to hear you are feeling better already.  
Don’t forget to allow yourself the occasional treat. 
I think when you do get to see your nurse , she is going to be pleasantly  supprised  with what you have achieved.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2018)

Barry b said:


> Hi guys it's my second day with the tablets and so for no problems, I bought the book called carbs  & cals that has been very helpful, bread has been dropped as well as all the other high carb foods.
> I feel a lot better in myself  and seem to have more energy and the weight is going down.
> Thanks for all the help and will start reading all the suggestions.


Great to hear Barry!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  I hope you do not have too many issues with the Metformin side effects.


----------



## Barry b (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello GrannyLorraine 
                                      This is my fifth day and no problems with them but could be due to the major cut in the intake of food and milk I have done, my milk went from about 2 pints down to about a third of a pint, bread,crisps,biscuits and cakes have a most stopped.
               Feeling a lot better for it as well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello Barry and a warm welcome to our friendly & supportive forum ~ there's lots of knowledgeable and experienced folk here who will help you on your Diabetes journey. You have been given excellent advice by other members and I can't add to this. Feel free to ask if you have any concerns or problems and we'll do our best to help you. Diabetes is a condition that can be managed with a low carb diet and exercise IMO. With determination, will power and self discipline I have brought my HbA1c down from 53 to 33 (None diabetic range) with diet & exercise only ~ so it can be done. Take care and good luck
WL

Dx Type2 April 2016
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 23, 2018)

Brought a smile to me bracket Barry B cos the other day there was another called Bobby B . Two "B" or not 2 B ?. Sorry & welcome


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Barry, welcome to the forum. You've made a great start and sound really positive  so I reckon you'll be fine - feeling healthier is a great incentive!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Barry good to hear you're feeling much better. Keep up the good work.
WL


----------



## Barry b (May 15, 2018)

hello everyone.
                        recent update on my appointment with the diabetic nurse, well it was not what I was expecting, thought I was going to get some answers for the many questions floating around in my head i.e.
                                                                                     How many carbs am I allowed per day how do I keep a check on my sugars, I was weighed( lost 1 and half stone in 2 months) then blood pressure taken and then asked if the doctor has said anything about the medication I was on and I replied that I have not seen the doctor and then told I should have started the first week on one tablet a day then the second week on 2 and so on until I am taking 4 tablets per day but now I have to take 2 tablets per day(no blood test to see if I need more meds) and my next appointment is in mid July when I will get a blood test, I was offered to go on a course and agreed.
                                                                                       The first day will be with a diabetic nurse for 2 hours and the second day will be with a dietitian so will be interesting and hopefully get the answer I am seeking all I can do is wait for the professionals but I know I will get all the information I need from everyone on hear.


----------



## CathyB (May 16, 2018)

Hi Barry, you haven’t mentioned if you are self testing your blood glucose levels?  If not then I would strongly recommend that you get yourself a kit and start, the Code Free kit is quite reasonable and the testing strips are the cheapest.  With the carbs, it seems like we are all different, some of us tolerate some foods better than others but the only way to know what works for you is to test before your meal, then again around 2 hours later.


----------



## Barry b (May 16, 2018)

Hi CathyB 
                  Thank you for the reply and information, I have ordered a kit should be with me in the next couple of days, how do you dispose of the lancets when you use them, I'm sort of looking forward to having some control but not the sore fingertips lol. Do I check before  and after each meal or is it just the evening meal.
Barry.


----------



## khskel (May 16, 2018)

Probably best to check each meal to start with to see how much effect they are having in your levels.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 17, 2018)

Check before & 2 hours after every meal.  Once you get to know what foods affect you, you can start testing less.  And when you test, don't prick the pads of your fingers, use the sides & avoid thumb & index fingers as these are the ones you use most in everyday life.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 17, 2018)

Barry b said:


> Hi CathyB
> Thank you for the reply and information, I have ordered a kit should be with me in the next couple of days, how do you dispose of the lancets when you use them, I'm sort of looking forward to having some control but not the sore fingertips lol. Do I check before  and after each meal or is it just the evening meal.
> Barry.


Barry try to read the book that been recommended Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...it explains self monitoring our blood glucose (testing)… the benefits of testing & what it teaches us about our diabetes...it really is a worthwhile investment...you can even preview it on Amazon... it may also be available at your local library.


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2018)

Barry b said:


> Hi CathyB
> Thank you for the reply and information, I have ordered a kit should be with me in the next couple of days, how do you dispose of the lancets when you use them, I'm sort of looking forward to having some control but not the sore fingertips lol. Do I check before  and after each meal or is it just the evening meal.
> Barry.


I'd suggest having a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S, which explains how to test efficiently to get the most information from your testing  Also worth reading, because if you have to self-fund you want to make those test strips count is Testing on a budget  And finally, because it can be a bit tricky at first, Painless Pricks, by Alan S  Let us know how you get on


----------



## Bubbsie (May 17, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Check before & 2 hours after every meal.  Once you get to know what foods affect you, you can start testing less.  And when you test, don't prick the pads of your fingers, use the sides & avoid thumb & index fingers as these are the ones you use most in everyday life.


I've never managed to get to grips (pardon the pun) with the side of the fingers Mark...I find that more difficult...possibly more sensitive there...who would have thought...me sensitive.


----------



## CathyB (May 17, 2018)

Barry b said:


> Hi CathyB
> Thank you for the reply and information, I have ordered a kit should be with me in the next couple of days, how do you dispose of the lancets when you use them, I'm sort of looking forward to having some control but not the sore fingertips lol. Do I check before  and after each meal or is it just the evening meal.
> Barry.


Barry pop into your local health centre and ask them for a small sharps box, they will give it to you.  When you need a new one just take it back and exchange it.


----------

